# IEC Letter of Introduction



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there, Looking for some advice please on IEC visa. 

I have filled out all the info ETC got email back and one saying if successful you will receive a letter a introduction. 

The next letter I got after this one said " welcome to IEC You have received your letter of introduction from citizenship and immigration Canada that outlines the next steps for your trip to Canada." it goes on. 

This may sound like a really silly question but the letter I received above is that my letter of introduction? is this what you have been sent too?. 

Just worried as thought it was and leaving for Canada in 4 weeks and wanted to make sure I'm not needing to chase up a missing email I did email them direct but no answer 

thanks for your help


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

If you received it by email & it says you have been accepted - this is your letter! Congrats


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

that is your letter,


----------



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hey, thankyou . Always best to double check as the wording was abit strange xx 

Can't wait to go now only 4 weeks left


----------



## steve47 (Sep 3, 2012)

peaceandpancakes said:


> Hey, thankyou . Always best to double check as the wording was abit strange xx
> 
> Can't wait to go now only 4 weeks left


I arrive in 7 days and I'm well excited. Where are you heading to?


----------



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

steve47 said:


> I arrive in 7 days and I'm well excited. Where are you heading to?


I'm flying to Vancouver having a little holiday there for a few days then going to Fernie for the winter season, where are you going?


----------



## steve47 (Sep 3, 2012)

peaceandpancakes said:


> I'm flying to Vancouver having a little holiday there for a few days then going to Fernie for the winter season, where are you going?


I'm planning to hit the other end of Canada - Toronto.


----------

